# Dog show at harewood house leeds



## haeveymolly

The show is at the end of may, anybody been before. we are going this year.Heared some good reports


----------



## noushka05

dont know of the may show but Leeds CH dog show is held at Harewood every july & thats my favourite venue, its Beautiful


----------



## clueless

noushka05 said:


> dont know of the may show but Leeds CH dog show is held at Harewood every july & thats my favourite venue, its Beautiful


I love that show. You also get a great lunch at Pub across the road from Showground


----------



## noushka05

clueless said:


> I love that show. You also get a great lunch at Pub across the road from Showground


what a great idea,i never thought of leaving the showground , last year though there was a mobile Thai food bar, me & my Son had that & it was really lovely,usually the food is bad & so expensive.


----------



## clueless

noushka05 said:


> what a great idea,i never thought of leaving the showground , last year though there was a mobile Thai food bar, me & my Son had that & it was really lovely,usually the food is bad & so expensive.


Oh you must got to the Pub for Lunch. It is straight out of the gates, turn left and across the road. Yummy Yummy and reasonable. They have aoutdoor seating area so you can take the dogs


----------



## noushka05

clueless said:


> Oh you must got to the Pub for Lunch. It is straight out of the gates, turn left and across the road. Yummy Yummy and reasonable. They have aoutdoor seating area so you can take the dogs


yes i think we will do just that! thanks for the info it does sound good:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly

Thanks we will certainly be going to the pub,thanks for that, we are going for the whole weekend, taking the caravan sometime friday to miss the show traffic, realy looking forward to it


----------



## noushka05

haeveymolly said:


> Thanks we will certainly be going to the pub,thanks for that, we are going for the whole weekend, taking the caravan sometime friday to miss the show traffic, realy looking forward to it


hope you have a lovely weekend & look out for the Red kites one flew low over the show ground last year, it was absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## Dorastar

If there is a show at Harewood in May and we are not talking about Leeds Ch Show can someone please post some details. Have you also seen on Higham Press that the dates for Leeds have changed and are now Friday 24th, Saturday 25th and Sunday 26th July.

Thanks


----------



## AlexT

yeah i'd like some details about this i'd love to go to a show and this is the first one near by i've heard of. Can you take your dog if it's not in the show because some one said you can't take your dog to crufts and was just wondering if they were all like this???


----------



## haeveymolly

Yes you can take your dogs, you can also enter them in some of the shows for the fun factor. No you cant take them to crufts because it is a indoor event and the fear is some dogs going in with ilnesses that the show dogs could catch so i have heared. Ihave spoke to them at the show ground because i wanted to book the caravan in and it sounded like they just assume you are going to bring in your dogs, very nice person i spoke to.


----------



## Snoringbear

You can take any dog to an open show but you can't to a champ show, which includes Crufts. A dog can be taken to a champ show and listed as not for competition which you will have to pay for (about £10). I'm not certain whether this is restricted to KC reg dogs only, though.


----------



## Snoringbear

I dont't think the indoor and illness thing is the reason, as you still have to use your entry and exit pass to get into and out of all champs shows whether indoor or not. I tihnk it's more to do with preventing the theft of dogs.


----------



## haeveymolly

Ye that sounds more like it


----------



## AlexT

thanks you for your replies, i would really love to go to a show so i wall have to get on at the OH to take me to this one lol x


----------



## haeveymolly

Think alot of people from the forum sound like they are going from another thread i read in adifferent topic area, have to have some sort of i.d so we can meet at the pub with all the dogs lol


----------



## AlexT

haeveymolly said:


> Think alot of people from the forum sound like they are going from another thread i read in adifferent topic area, have to have some sort of i.d so we can meet at the pub with all the dogs lol


lol yeah it would be nice to actually meet some of the people and their dogs


----------



## clueless

haeveymolly said:


> Think alot of people from the forum sound like they are going from another thread i read in adifferent topic area, have to have some sort of i.d so we can meet at the pub with all the dogs lol


Great idea. Now I told ya all about this lovely Pub so do not be eating evrything I like before I get there LOL


----------



## hutch6

I'll get a t-shirt printed with Hutch6 across my shoulders and PetForum.co.uk across the back. If you spot me say hello.


----------



## haeveymolly

hutch6 said:


> I'll get a t-shirt printed with Hutch6 across my shoulders and PetForum.co.uk across the back. If you spot me say hello.


You will be more likely to see me, hanging off the end of two excited springers, oh they will be a nightmare, but know they will love it:lol:


----------



## Shazach

Dorastar said:


> If there is a show at Harewood in May and we are not talking about Leeds Ch Show can someone please post some details. Have you also seen on Higham Press that the dates for Leeds have changed and are now Friday 24th, Saturday 25th and Sunday 26th July.
> 
> Thanks


Ditto please - I know of the dog show in July, but can't find anything on the harewood website about one in May?
Has anybody got dates, details or a link please?

Sh x


----------



## Guest

Is it the game fair that includes dog shows and is on 24th/25th May ???


----------



## haeveymolly

yes it is that weekend


----------



## Guest

haeveymolly said:


> yes it is that weekend


Cool, that's probably why people are struggling to find the details because on the website it is down as a game fair rather than a dog show.


----------



## haeveymolly

Yes maybe, i have heared a lot of good reports about how good the show is.


----------



## Guest

bit far for me unfortunately


----------



## princess pooch

Hi everyone,The show at Harewood is a two day event over the bank hoiday sunday and monday, 24th and 25th may, it is part of The yorkshire Game and Country Fair.The large devoted to dogs area will be in front of the house and has its own parking.
As far as the dog events go theres loads going on,have a go agility,obeidience,fun scurry,gun dog scurry(all levels) fun racing,terrier show,lurcher show,gundog show,whippet show,general show, fundog show,guide dogs for the blind display,discover dogs,racing,hurdles competion.
If your dogs love swimming there is a dummy launcer firing into the lake.Thers a canine photographer who does free sittings and cheap mounted photos,i bought a few last year they are great.They have brillient rosettes and trophies and everybody is made welcome you just go along and enter in the ring on the day.
A really good all round dog day out.There also have consessions for people who are showing their dogs.The show is sponsored by yorkshire post and Burgess supadog so usually has some good freebies.You can also camp there.Anyone at all can take a dog and they dont have to enter any event.


----------



## vinya12

I want to go to the leeds champ show, but i can't convince my OH to take me


----------



## clueless

Where about in the country are you as I will be driving down from Scotland


----------



## haeveymolly

Leeds is in west yorkshire.


----------



## waggytailsstore

Yes the dog show at Harewood House is part of the Yorkshire Game Fair, 24-25 May 2009. We were there for the 1st one last year, lots of fabulous dogs, we were pitched right next to the Bearnese Mountain Dogs, Newfoundlands they were beautiful! It was a bit chaotic getting in last year but the organisers have assured us that they've resolved the parking issues. Lots on last year as well, scurries, dog show, we'll be at the Devoted to Dogs area as well. The WaggyTails Store.co.uk and also if you're interested there is a fun dog show at Harewood this weekend, dog olympics and other activities organised by the Tail Waggers Display Team, opens 10.30am and is on today and tomorrow. If you'd like more info on the Game Fair its HD Fairs - Event Organisers
Hope to see you at Harewood House!


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Yes the dog show at Harewood House is part of the Yorkshire Game Fair, 24-25 May 2009. We were there for the 1st one last year, lots of fabulous dogs, we were pitched right next to the Bearnese Mountain Dogs, Newfoundlands they were beautiful! It was a bit chaotic getting in last year but the organisers have assured us that they've resolved the parking issues. Lots on last year as well, scurries, dog show, we'll be at the Devoted to Dogs area as well. The WaggyTails Store.co.uk and also if you're interested there is a fun dog show at Harewood this weekend, dog olympics and other activities organised by the Tail Waggers Display Team, opens 10.30am and is on today and tomorrow. If you'd like more info on the Game Fair its HD Fairs - Event Organisers
> Hope to see you at Harewood House!


Definetly be going i spoke to soneone about us going an taking the caravan where to pitch etc, she said she would send us a pass and info not recieved anything as yet will be giving her a ring again shortly dont want to leave it too late and miss out.


----------



## waggytailsstore

Hi Can anyone help. We had a fabulous weekend at Harewood this easter but we notice that there is the Leeds Championship Dog Show there in July. Does anybody know who the organiser is? We'd like to take our show stand and having checked with the lovely people at Harewood they just rent the space out. All details would be lovely. Many thanks.


----------



## princess pooch

Hi dont worry Molly,passes/tickets are not sent out until about a fortnight or so before the show,if your name and address has been taken,im sure your pass will be with you.I have had the pleasure of seeing the 50+ trophies for this show and the rosettes are out of this world.No expense spared.Cant wait.Hope to meet some of you there.Not too long to go now that easter has gone.


----------



## jennyhicks

It is a great show set is amazing grounds. Perfect for dog and owner!


----------



## haeveymolly

princess pooch said:


> Hi dont worry Molly,passes/tickets are not sent out until about a fortnight or so before the show,if your name and address has been taken,im sure your pass will be with you.I have had the pleasure of seeing the 50+ trophies for this show and the rosettes are out of this world.No expense spared.Cant wait.Hope to meet some of you there.Not too long to go now that easter has gone.


Cant wait, have you got something to do with the show then, and thanks for the reasurance


----------



## Crossbreedlover

We are in Leeds and dont live too far from Harewood house. could someone give me the details please as would love to go along


----------



## haeveymolly

Crossbreedlover said:


> We are in Leeds and dont live too far from Harewood house. could someone give me the details please as would love to go along


Its on the may bankholiday weekend its a 2 day event there is facilities for camping and caravaning we are taking the caravan so having the full weekend. Think its mainly working breeds as its a game fair has very good reports, you can enter your dog in the events, we might do the fun ones the best bit. . . . . . . . . . . .. great PUB!!!!!!!!!!!!! just outside the show.

Its not just working brreds though i think.


----------



## Felix

ha, first visit to this part of the forum and i was going to enquire about shows in leeds before i saw this.. first thread on the page!

can anyone turn up then? ive never been to a show before. Can you take your dog even if they're not taking part in the show? details!? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## waggytailsstore

Hi all.
Seems quite a lot of you will be coming to the Yorkshire Game Fair at Harewood House, end of May over the bank holiday weekend. Would you all please come and say hello, we're taking our tradestand there for the weekend and we would love to meet you all. Can't miss us as it's a big 6m x 4m marquee and we'll be in the 'devoted to dogs' area. The pub sounds like a brill idea!!!!
Also any one in the Newark area 24-26 April, we're at the Garden SHow at the Showground as well. They allow dogs onto the showground as well. Look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## haeveymolly

Felix said:


> ha, first visit to this part of the forum and i was going to enquire about shows in leeds before i saw this.. first thread on the page!
> 
> can anyone turn up then? ive never been to a show before. Can you take your dog even if they're not taking part in the show? details!? sorry for all the questions!


Yes anyone just turn up we will be there the night before give your self plenty of time on the sat as the show traffic is supposed to be heavy, i spoke to realy nice person there and they welcome as many dogs as poss whether you are entering them or not, theres fun events as well as the serious you can enter in them if you like. Ive never been but apparently the show is fantastic. What dogs will you be bringing?


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi all.
> Seems quite a lot of you will be coming to the Yorkshire Game Fair at Harewood House, end of May over the bank holiday weekend. Would you all please come and say hello, we're taking our tradestand there for the weekend and we would love to meet you all. Can't miss us as it's a big 6m x 4m marquee and we'll be in the 'devoted to dogs' area. The pub sounds like a brill idea!!!!
> Also any one in the Newark area 24-26 April, we're at the Garden SHow at the Showground as well. They allow dogs onto the showground as well. Look forward to meeting some of you.


FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! will come and say hello, are you there for the full weekend then, staying over?


----------



## princess pooch

Hi molly,my friend down the street stewards at the show so thats how i get a sneak peak at the prizes etc.There is something for everyone not just the field events and competitions,last year there were people from emmerdale and leeds united showing their dogs in the fun dog section.
Its a good day out and im sure everyone will enjoy it.Anyone can turn up with their dogs,they dont have to compete,theres no pre entry for the rings etc its just turn up and enter if you want to.My mum dosent bring her dog she just does her xmas shopping in the craft and shopping village.


----------



## haeveymolly

princess pooch said:


> Hi molly,my friend down the street stewards at the show so thats how i get a sneak peak at the prizes etc.There is something for everyone not just the field events and competitions,last year there were people from emmerdale and leeds united showing their dogs in the fun dog section.
> Its a good day out and im sure everyone will enjoy it.Anyone can turn up with their dogs,they dont have to compete,theres no pre entry for the rings etc its just turn up and enter if you want to.My mum dosent bring her dog she just does her xmas shopping in the craft and shopping village.


Thanks So looking forward to it, just hope i get the passes i was promised ime scared of turning up and nowhere to put the caravan lol


----------



## wilsonkate30

Wish I could be there..


----------



## leoti

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi Can anyone help. We had a fabulous weekend at Harewood this easter but we notice that there is the Leeds Championship Dog Show there in July. Does anybody know who the organiser is? We'd like to take our show stand and having checked with the lovely people at Harewood they just rent the space out. All details would be lovely. Many thanks.


Right waggytails store pm me and ill give you the secretarys number 
Regarding the Leeds Championship Dof Show
To avoid any confusion 
No animal other than a dog duly entered for the Show will be allowed within the precincts of the Show during
its continuance.
Admission: Adults £5. Children £3 and Senior Citizens £4. Admission to showground only.


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! will come and say hello, are you there for the full weekend then, staying over?


Yes we'll be there for the whole weekend, we've just received our tickets and tradestand passes. We are in the "Devoted to Dogs" Area, they've changed the layout for this year as they had terrible trouble with getting in and parking last year, caused a right snarl up with all surrounding roads and traffic. We've also just been informed that the show is opening at 7am!!!!! Both days!!!!! Oh well no rest for the wicked


----------



## haeveymolly

haeveymolly said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! will come and say hello, are you there for the full weekend then, staying over?


Yes we will be there for the full weekend, will look you out


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Yes we'll be there for the whole weekend, we've just received our tickets and tradestand passes. We are in the "Devoted to Dogs" Area, they've changed the layout for this year as they had terrible trouble with getting in and parking last year, caused a right snarl up with all surrounding roads and traffic. We've also just been informed that the show is opening at 7am!!!!! Both days!!!!! Oh well no rest for the wicked


They were going to send us passes info of where to put caravan etc not recieved them yet but maybe sorting the trades people out first


----------



## waggytailsstore

Just to clarify as I'm also getting a bit confused (not difficult!) The Gamefair at Harewood House is on SUNDAY and MONDAY 24-25 May Bank Holiday Weekend, opens 7am-6pm, breakfasts available from 8am (thank goodness) if any one wants further info go to HD Fairs - Event Organisers see you there!


----------



## leoti

Are you doing Blackpool champ show in June ??????


----------



## princess pooch

Just to let you know the trade passes have gone out,all other passes etc will be out next week.All the show information is at the start of this thread.
so thread needs to be read from begining.
All info is available on website.

Yorksire Game Fair - Harewood House Leeds

click on about the show

click the yorkshire game fair logo

scroll down and you will see devoted to dogs info

or contact devoted to dogs section manager on 07761186006


----------



## Mallyfield

I'm the official photograher at the yorkshire gamefair. We will be available throughout both days to take photo's of you and your dogs or just your dogs lol. We have the facilities to print professional 9"x6" photo's within minutes of taking them. Private sittings may be available if time allows.
We have sponsored the champion winners by providing a mounted photo of the winning dog/s.
We are really looking forward to meeting you all there. i was there last year and really enjoyed both days. This year the dog section is twice the size with much more going on throughout both days.


----------



## princess pooch

Hi there,i bought 3 of your pics last year.
I would like a pic of my new addition if thats ok.Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Thanks So looking forward to it, just hope i get the passes i was promised ime scared of turning up and nowhere to put the caravan lol


Hi
Did you get your passes etc sorted, we've got our trade passes now so wondered if yours have arrived?


----------



## haeveymolly

Someone rang me yesterday to check address details and we will have them by the end of the week


----------



## haeveymolly

Has anyone got their passes other than the trade ones, and is anyone staying on the campsite?


----------



## princess pooch

haeveymolly said:


> Has anyone got their passes other than the trade ones, and is anyone staying on the campsite?


no one has their passes yet because they are not ready.


----------



## haeveymolly

Thanks they did say it would proberbly be at the end of this week. . . . ime impatient


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Thanks they did say it would proberbly be at the end of this week. . . . ime impatient


I'm looking forward to meeting you all at Harewood, also we've managed to contact the secretary of the Leeds Ch Show and an app form is on its way so we can bring our trade stand hopefully! Fab news! We did the Falconry and Raptor Fair in SHropshire this weekend but unfortunately the weather was against us! Oh well here's hoping for better weather this weekend!


----------



## Trevs_mum

I'm going to try and make this with my two  xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld

I live up that way, and checked with Harewood...there is only the Championship dog show in the summer, and you can't take dogs which are not entered.

They know of nothing in May.


----------



## Trevs_mum

waggytailsstore said:


> Just to clarify as I'm also getting a bit confused (not difficult!) The Gamefair at Harewood House is on SUNDAY and MONDAY 24-25 May Bank Holiday Weekend, opens 7am-6pm, breakfasts available from 8am (thank goodness) if any one wants further info go to HD Fairs - Event Organisers see you there!


I'm confused, is this on, and can I take my dogs?

Thanks xxx


----------



## haeveymolly

Yes you can take your dogs, i spoke to someone twice about the may show on the 24th and 25th of may


----------



## princess pooch

this is quite a long thread,please read it through guys,all the details including phone numbers are in this thread.website details too.
just saves same old questions been asked.
Show is definatly on and all dogs are wecome,no pre booking needed its a turn up on the day and enter if you want too.It is also a two day event.All details in early pages of this thread.


----------



## mollyismyworld

princess pooch said:


> this is quite a long thread,please read it through guys,all the details including phone numbers are in this thread.website details too.
> just saves same old questions been asked.
> Show is definatly on and all dogs are wecome,no pre booking needed its a turn up on the day and enter if you want too.It is also a two day event.All details in early pages of this thread.


Me and my fiance are taking Molly (now we know which show it is!! We looked on the website).

It's not far from us, but someone mentioned you can camp there? We love camping and wondered, does anyone know about it at Harewood?
Can u camp on the grounds or do people just camp nearby?

My fiance reckons he will have Molly (the westie) ready for a go on the beginners' fun games by bank holiday....absolutely not a chance!! She would be off with any animals/people/new friends she could find!!!!

Is anyone else definitely going??


----------



## leoti

waggytailsstore said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you all at Harewood, also we've managed to contact the secretary of the Leeds Ch Show and an app form is on its way so we can bring our trade stand hopefully! Fab news! We did the Falconry and Raptor Fair in SHropshire this weekend but unfortunately the weather was against us! Oh well here's hoping for better weather this weekend!


well hopefully will pop and see u at Leeds champ show :smile5:


----------



## waggytailsstore

mollyismyworld said:


> Me and my fiance are taking Molly (now we know which show it is!! We looked on the website).
> 
> It's not far from us, but someone mentioned you can camp there? We love camping and wondered, does anyone know about it at Harewood?
> Can u camp on the grounds or do people just camp nearby?
> 
> My fiance reckons he will have Molly (the westie) ready for a go on the beginners' fun games by bank holiday....absolutely not a chance!! She would be off with any animals/people/new friends she could find!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else definitely going??


Yes you can camp on the grounds, if you check back on this thread you can find the details for camping at Harewood, make sure you come by and say hello especially as we've got a dog called Molly, daft Welsh Springer


----------



## Trevs_mum

We're going to try and make the 2nd day, I'll be the blonde being dragged round by two Bull Terriers, LOL!!  xxx


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Yes you can camp on the grounds, if you check back on this thread you can find the details for camping at Harewood, make sure you come by and say hello especially as we've got a dog called Molly, daft Welsh Springer


We are taking the caravan with harvey pulling springer, and molly pulling springer so ile be the one with the arms down to my ankles being dragged all over the place.


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> Me and my fiance are taking Molly (now we know which show it is!! We looked on the website).
> 
> It's not far from us, but someone mentioned you can camp there? We love camping and wondered, does anyone know about it at Harewood?
> Can u camp on the grounds or do people just camp nearby?
> 
> My fiance reckons he will have Molly (the westie) ready for a go on the beginners' fun games by bank holiday....absolutely not a chance!! She would be off with any animals/people/new friends she could find!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else definitely going??


W e are definetly going taking the caravan on the friday night staying until monday, the people at harewood house said if your camping then its a good idea to go friday to miss the show traffic


----------



## mollyismyworld

waggytailsstore said:


> Yes you can camp on the grounds, if you check back on this thread you can find the details for camping at Harewood, make sure you come by and say hello especially as we've got a dog called Molly, daft Welsh Springer


Thanks...yes we will come over and say hello!!! ( And ask for help in putting our tent up, heehee!!) xx:001_tt2:


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> W e are definetly going taking the caravan on the friday night staying until monday, the people at harewood house said if your camping then its a good idea to go friday to miss the show traffic


Now there's good news, most of the traders will be arriving saturday to set up and we're horrible when setting up tents and stands so you'll be about on the Saturday???? If we need a hand with the tent can we call on you? Some free doggy treats in it


----------



## Christina0

Hi everyone

Harewood House certainly sounds like a great venue! My pup just 22 weeks old, so wont be able to enter the show in May, but I have a schedule for the show in July, which we are going to enter.

We have to travel from Perth in Scotland, so will probably stay in the Leeds area the night before the show. Does anyone know of a dog friendly hotel in that area please? 

Any other boxer dog fans going? 

thanks
Christina


----------



## Mallyfield

*Please Please* Don't get this event confused with the KC championship show thats held at harewood.

This thread is about the Yorkshire Gamefair on the 24th and 25th of May.

The show isn't a KC show so any pups under 6 months *CAN* be shown in the Fun dog show or any other show that is suitable. i.e gundog etc

The Gamefair is only open to the public on Sunday and Monday, Saturday is for traders to setup etc. No public will be allowed onto the showground on saturday due to health and safety.

The dog section of the show will be great, the rosettes and trophies have to be seen. I've been making a podium for the winning dogs so the photo's look even better. The organiser has really gone to town on this event and i think it will be the best dog event at any gamefair this year. Everydog is welcome and there will be a class for your dog guaranteed wether it's in the fundog show or the other 4 specialist class's i.e terrier,lurcher,whippet or gundog. All classes are to be held on *BOTH* days..

I'll be running around all day taking photo's of the dogs, all the photo's will be available on our stand for you to view and purchase. Please come in and say hello. If i'm not running around i'll be exercising my fawn whippet vixen lol.

I'm really looking forward to this event, if time allows we'll also be available to take portraits of your dogs on request with no obligation to buy..


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Now there's good news, most of the traders will be arriving saturday to set up and we're horrible when setting up tents and stands so you'll be about on the Saturday???? If we need a hand with the tent can we call on you? Some free doggy treats in it


That wont be a problem at all, lookforward to seeing you


----------



## haeveymolly

Christina0 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Harewood House certainly sounds like a great venue! My pup just 22 weeks old, so wont be able to enter the show in May, but I have a schedule for the show in July, which we are going to enter.
> 
> We have to travel from Perth in Scotland, so will probably stay in the Leeds area the night before the show. Does anyone know of a dog friendly hotel in that area please?
> 
> Any other boxer dog fans going?
> 
> thanks
> Christina


Love em!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have springers so should get on fine.


----------



## haeveymolly

haeveymolly said:


> W e are definetly going taking the caravan on the friday night staying until monday, the people at harewood house said if your camping then its a good idea to go friday to miss the show traffic


Just to put right what i originally said we are going sturday morning not friday. So looking forward to it, how many of you are staying the weekend.


----------



## mollyismyworld

We will be there for the weekend, but we live nearby anyway. Even so, we might camp for the fun of it!!

Anyone needing dog friendly hotels, try looking in Harrogate as there are loads of hotels, guest houses, and they must have pet friendly ones as they host shows at the event centre there.

And Harrogate is very close to Harewood House.

Will we all be wearing red carnations to spot one another from this forum???:ciappa:


----------



## Christina0

thank you for the post re dog friendly hotels Mollyismyworld

will start and check out Harrogate as a possibility for July.


take care

Christina and Curtis


----------



## haeveymolly

Has anyone who has prebooked got theie passes yet


----------



## waggytailsstore

Christina0 said:


> thank you for the post re dog friendly hotels Mollyismyworld
> 
> will start and check out Harrogate as a possibility for July.
> 
> take care
> 
> Christina and Curtis


Just a quickie about dog friendly hotels in Harrogate, if you check out the Enjoy life with your dog website they have a whole list of places to stay that are dog friendly. Hope this helps.


----------



## waggytailsstore

mollyismyworld said:


> We will be there for the weekend, but we live nearby anyway. Even so, we might camp for the fun of it!!
> 
> Anyone needing dog friendly hotels, try looking in Harrogate as there are loads of hotels, guest houses, and they must have pet friendly ones as they host shows at the event centre there.
> 
> And Harrogate is very close to Harewood House.
> 
> Will we all be wearing red carnations to spot one another from this forum???:ciappa:


Not too sure bout red carnations, will clash with my workshirt, but happy to put up a meeting point/notice board on our tradestand for contacts (yes it's also a cunning ploy to entice you into our store)


----------



## haeveymolly

Great idea, ile look out for that


----------



## Mallyfield

As you may or may not know Mallyfield Photography is the official show photographers and we will be taking photo's of all the dog events including the shows. 
*If time allows* we will also be available for private photo's on either day.

I've included a voucher below for people to print out. It entitles them to a pound off a single 8x6 mounted print (in a strut mount). Unfotunately it can't be used against web sales only photo's sold at the event.

Please print the voucher out in colour and write your petforum username on the back present it on the day at the time of purchase.

We look forward to seeing you there


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Has anyone who has prebooked got theie passes yet


We only got the trade passes at the weekend so the camping ones should be out shortly.


----------



## mollyismyworld

waggytailsstore said:


> Not too sure bout red carnations, will clash with my workshirt, but happy to put up a meeting point/notice board on our tradestand for contacts (yes it's also a cunning ploy to entice you into our store)


Will be coming to see you...am getting really excted now, we went to the camping store at the weekend to make sure we have everything we need to stay over...aired the tent the weekend before....hope it's sunny!!!


----------



## rtk

This is the first thread I have looked at after joining the forum 

Our horses are stabled on the adjoining estate so we can walk to this.

My daughter would love to take our new spaniel (1 year old) in the fun classes, she's not a show dog.

Do you know if we can enter on the day

Mallyfield, I have PM'd you, would love a good photo to send to her old owner who was very upset at having to part with her.


----------



## Mallyfield

rtk said:


> This is the first thread I have looked at after joining the forum
> 
> Our horses are stabled on the adjoining estate so we can walk to this.
> 
> My daughter would love to take our new spaniel (1 year old) in the fun classes, she's not a show dog.
> 
> Do you know if we can enter on the day
> 
> Mallyfield, I have PM'd you, would love a good photo to send to her old owner who was very upset at having to part with her.


I've answered your pm, we'd be happy to take your dogs photo.

I look forward to seeing you at Harewood.


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> We only got the trade passes at the weekend so the camping ones should be out shortly.


Wooopeeee they came today, see you there


----------



## haeveymolly

rtk said:


> This is the first thread I have looked at after joining the forum
> 
> Our horses are stabled on the adjoining estate so we can walk to this.
> 
> My daughter would love to take our new spaniel (1 year old) in the fun classes, she's not a show dog.
> 
> Do you know if we can enter on the day
> 
> Mallyfield, I have PM'd you, would love a good photo to send to her old owner who was very upset at having to part with her.


Hi yes you can just enter the dogs on the day we will be taking our 2 spaniels, dont know if we will enter anything though, we'l see


----------



## Mallyfield

haeveymolly said:


> Hi yes you can just enter the dogs on the day we will be taking our 2 spaniels, dont know if we will enter anything though, we'l see


They have a show for gundog breeds as well as the fun dog show so there will be a class for every breed:wink:

The show organisers actively encourage people to take there dogs to this event the more the merrier. I've actually seen the trophies for the show this afternoon the organiser popped in for a coffee on her way back from picking them up. They are fabulous no expence has been spared. The yorkshire supa dog trophy is unbelievable!!!


----------



## princess pooch

hi,anyone can enter any class on the day.Its easy just listen for the class you want and walk into the ring and enter.There is a show schedule available in the dog marquee just pop in and have a chat to the stewards,they are all really friendly and just want everyone to have a great day out.
Hope to see you there.All dogs are most welcome.


----------



## haeveymolly

It would have to be the fun show if i entered mine, believe me it would be funny. lol


----------



## waggytailsstore

rtk said:


> This is the first thread I have looked at after joining the forum
> 
> Our horses are stabled on the adjoining estate so we can walk to this.
> 
> My daughter would love to take our new spaniel (1 year old) in the fun classes, she's not a show dog.
> 
> Do you know if we can enter on the day
> 
> Mallyfield, I have PM'd you, would love a good photo to send to her old owner who was very upset at having to part with her.


Hi there RTK, don't forget to come and visit us as well, we'll be in the devoted to dogs area, we have 2 spaniels, they're nuts aren't they?


----------



## waggytailsstore

mollyismyworld said:


> Will be coming to see you...am getting really excted now, we went to the camping store at the weekend to make sure we have everything we need to stay over...aired the tent the weekend before....hope it's sunny!!!


Really looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Wooopeeee they came today, see you there


Hooray glad to hear they've arrived. See you there.


----------



## mollyismyworld

Is there an event for "Dog most likely to do nothing we say and run off to meet other dogs instead"??

If there is, Molly has that trophy bagged!!! 

My fiance really reckons Molly will have to enter something...but I can't see it myself...she will just want to run and play!!


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> Is there an event for "Dog most likely to do nothing we say and run off to meet other dogs instead"??
> 
> If there is, Molly has that trophy bagged!!!
> 
> My fiance really reckons Molly will have to enter something...but I can't see it myself.
> ..she wi
> 
> My Molly will be hot on her heels for that trophey then.LOL think we'l end up creating an event of our own, "the trained to do exactly what you want" catagory she is very good really but wouldnt be in that sort of environment she would just want to show off.


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Hi there RTK, don't forget to come and visit us as well, we'll be in the devoted to dogs area, we have 2 spaniels, they're nuts aren't they?


Ile be bringing my 2 spaniels to see you, looking forward to it think were going to have a great weekend. Fingers crossed for good weather


----------



## mollyismyworld

haeveymolly said:


> mollyismyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an event for "Dog most likely to do nothing we say and run off to meet other dogs instead"??
> 
> If there is, Molly has that trophy bagged!!!
> 
> My fiance really reckons Molly will have to enter something...but I can't see it myself.
> ..she wi
> 
> My Molly will be hot on her heels for that trophey then.LOL think we'l end up creating an event of our own, "the trained to do exactly what you want" catagory she is very good really but wouldnt be in that sort of environment she would just want to show off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Molly is usually ok...but I'm not holding my breath on good and calm behaviour in an event filled with dogs/food/other smells etc!!!
> 
> She will be wearing her soft harness, because otherise we will have a dog choking herself to death!!! Hope to see you there! I'm wondering, how will we all know one another???
> 
> You know the idea about t-shirts? Well, maybe we could even have just some little badges made? Saying petforums.com or whatever...not expensive and we can all speak to each other on a first name basis, not as a screen name!!! haha!! Then we would know each other much better after.:biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> haeveymolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Molly is usually ok...but I'm not holding my breath on good and calm behaviour in an event filled with dogs/food/other smells etc!!!
> 
> She will be wearing her soft harness, because otherise we will have a dog choking herself to death!!! Hope to see you there! I'm wondering, how will we all know one another???
> 
> You know the idea about t-shirts? Well, maybe we could even have just some little badges made? Saying petforums.com or whatever...not expensive and we can all speak to each other on a first name basis, not as a screen name!!! haha!! Then we would know each other much better after.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> We could just write our name on a sticky label or something
Click to expand...


----------



## sapphire123

You can take any dog to an open show but you can't to a champ show, which includes Crufts. A dog can be taken to a champ show and listed as not for competition which you will have to pay for (about £10). I'm not certain whether this is restricted to KC reg dogs only, though.


----------



## Honey936

We went once, it was a bit quiet but a generally good day out, the house is lovely!


----------



## mollyismyworld

Yeh, sticky labels on our foreheads!!

Yes, the house is gorgeous....we went to see an outdoor screening of "The sound of Music" in the grounds....everyone was dressed up as the Von Trapps, or soldiers or nuns...was great....we were handed bags when we arrived with "props" that we had to use when we sang along. A bit like the Rocky Horror show.

Everyone took picnics and blankets....it's a great place!


----------



## haeveymolly

If you are camping what day are you all getting there? we are arriving sometime on saturday


----------



## haeveymolly

Ime now watching the weather forcasts on the net think ive looked at them all now, hoping to get a better forcast everytime doesnt look too good on the ones ive looked at. . . . we need good weather vibes sending


----------



## mollyismyworld

I hope the weather is good as we have bought another new tent!!

Think we were planning on going Saturday, although they do suggest Fri to stop the mad rush.

Its £50 to camp, regardless of if u are staying 1 night or 3, so I would like at least 2 nights
Plus £25 for the electric hook up.

But, if it's bad, we might just go for the days out as we are in Leeds anyway. We just wanted an excuse to camp!.x.


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> I hope the weather is good as we have bought another new tent!!
> 
> Think we were planning on going Saturday, although they do suggest Fri to stop the mad rush.
> 
> Its £50 to camp, regardless of if u are staying 1 night or 3, so I would like at least 2 nights
> Plus £25 for the electric hook up.
> 
> But, if it's bad, we might just go for the days out as we are in Leeds anyway. We just wanted an excuse to camp!.x.


LOL ye its good camping were taking the caravan so not too bad if the weather isnt good but still not good for the show if its raining ile keep looking at the forcast it does seen tho change daily,thanks for the tip might go friday now we are about 40 mins away, an excuse for another night away.


----------



## mollyismyworld

haeveymolly said:


> LOL ye its good camping were taking the caravan so not too bad if the weather isnt good but still not good for the show if its raining ile keep looking at the forcast it does seen tho change daily,thanks for the tip might go friday now we are about 40 mins away, an excuse for another night away.


If it's cold and wet, can we all bunk in with you??? 

The weather was bad here this morning, but it's brightening up now...I wouldn't go by the weather reports to the letter...and you being in a caravan is warm and cosy enough!

It's just your dogs who will need their wellies!!!


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> If it's cold and wet, can we all bunk in with you???
> 
> The weather was bad here this morning, but it's brightening up now...I wouldn't go by the weather reports to the letter...and you being in a caravan is warm and cosy enough!
> 
> It's just your dogs who will need their wellies!!!


Wet dogs in the caravan not good, no they arnt reliable these forecasts need to just go for it!!!!!!!!!! and hope for the best


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Ime now watching the weather forcasts on the net think ive looked at them all now, hoping to get a better forcast everytime doesnt look too good on the ones ive looked at. . . . we need good weather vibes sending


Tell me about it! We're supposed to be at Chatsworth Int Horse Trials this weekend, set up friday in the cold and wet, had a fabulous day yesterday in between the torrential downpours, got there this morning (who does silly o'clock on a sunday if they don't have to?) and they'd cancelled the 2nd day as most competitors had withdrawn due to ground conditions, very sad, we were having a wonderful time and sooooooooooooooooooo many lovely waggy tails
Hope for better weather on the Bank Hols, but our tent is LARGE so you can all shelter in with us.


----------



## haeveymolly

waggytailsstore said:


> Tell me about it! We're supposed to be at Chatsworth Int Horse Trials this weekend, set up friday in the cold and wet, had a fabulous day yesterday in between the torrential downpours, got there this morning (who does silly o'clock on a sunday if they don't have to?) and they'd cancelled the 2nd day as most competitors had withdrawn due to ground conditions, very sad, we were having a wonderful time and sooooooooooooooooooo many lovely waggy tails
> Hope for better weather on the Bank Hols, but our tent is LARGE so you can all shelter in with us.


Oh no how dissapointing, at least you had a good day yesterday, oh well you must be due for a good weather show then let it be harewood. crossing everything


----------



## waggytailsstore

haeveymolly said:


> Oh no how dissapointing, at least you had a good day yesterday, oh well you must be due for a good weather show then let it be harewood. crossing everything


Cannot believe how quickly this has come round, no where near ready, still accepting deliveries and pricing up loads of new stock, hope you've all got your wellies this weekend, looks like the weather will be good but the ground will be a bit boggy! WHAT FUN! Any body fancy watching a mud wrestling match between me, my OH and a 24 sq m marquee


----------



## waggytailsstore

mollyismyworld said:


> Yeh, sticky labels on our foreheads!!
> 
> Yes, the house is gorgeous....we went to see an outdoor screening of "The sound of Music" in the grounds....everyone was dressed up as the Von Trapps, or soldiers or nuns...was great....we were handed bags when we arrived with "props" that we had to use when we sang along. A bit like the Rocky Horror show.
> 
> Everyone took picnics and blankets....it's a great place!


Ok have just wrestled with the printer and laptop, we now have a Pet Forums Logo printed and laminated:thumbsup: which will be on display in the tent, if anyone wants to leave messages or use it as a meeting point. See you all there, we're just finishing off the packing and pricing all the lovely new goodies we've got.


----------



## Shazach

waggytailsstore said:


> Ok have just wrestled with the printer and laptop, we now have a Pet Forums Logo printed and laminated:thumbsup: which will be on display in the tent, if anyone wants to leave messages or use it as a meeting point. See you all there, we're just finishing off the packing and pricing all the lovely new goodies we've got.


Might see you there! (might also be looking for a place to sleep or a tow when my car gets stuck in the parking field!!!)

Sh x


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Might see you there! (might also be looking for a place to sleep or a tow when my car gets stuck in the parking field!!!)
> 
> Sh x


hey Shaz we got stuck in that field in 2007!!! it was a muddy swamp!!

xx


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> hey Shaz we got stuck in that field in 2007!!! it was a muddy swamp!!
> 
> xx


Yep, I've been stuck there before too, and in a 4x4! If I'm not on line again by wednesday, send out a search party!!!


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Yep, I've been stuck there before too, and in a 4x4! If I'm not on line again by wednesday, send out a search party!!!


haha...cant you get a dongle thing just incase?!!!
xxx


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> haha...cant you get a dongle thing just incase?!!!
> xxx


   A dongle????


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> A dongle????


Oo it might not be called that lol... one of them things you plug into a laptop so you can use it anywhere


----------



## Shazach

noushka05 said:


> Oo it might not be called that lol... one of them things you plug into a laptop so you can use it anywhere


Lol, sorry its me that was being daft!! i was thinking of some amazing car gadget that could get us out of the mud!!!
I'm only half way through my first glass too.....


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Lol, sorry its me that was being daft!! i was thinking of some amazing car gadget that could get us out of the mud!!!
> I'm only half way through my first glass too.....


no Shaz its me..that just shows how pf obsessed i am!!!


----------



## mollyismyworld

We are still going, but after reading the posts about the mud, i'm glad we are camping at the site down the road instead of in the grounds!!


----------



## haeveymolly

mollyismyworld said:


> We are still going, but after reading the posts about the mud, i'm glad we are camping at the site down the road instead of in the grounds!!


We got here last night, after a lovely day today its dried up nicely, so you should be fine tomorrow


----------

